# What can be used in place of a trolling motor plug?



## dyeguy1212 (May 26, 2009)

Im trying to reduce the cost of my mod, and I'm looking for a cheap alternative to using a trolling motor plug to make my TM removable. 

The TM will be mounted on the bow (its a transom mount), the wires will go through a hold in the deck to the storage area, connected with what(?) to the wires that go from storage, under the deck, to the battery compartment. So in other words, the TM wires will be disconnected and pulled from the hole in the deck, leaving the permanent wires that run from the storage area to the battery area.

What can I use? It will be a water proof area, and Im just looking for something cheap that will help me avoid a 30 dollar plug.

I'll be using 6 gauge wire.


Thanks guys


----------



## grizzly (May 26, 2009)

you can buy replacement ends for extension cords, might save you a bit. or move battery up further, mine is in front of middle seat and is perfect for my boat as far as weight distribution goes.


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 26, 2009)

You should find these locally but I posted this link so you could see what they look like.Click on power pole connectors & terminals & a pic of these will come up.I use these for a quick connect for my motor.When I bought mine they where about $6.

https://www.kayjayco.com/catPConnectors.htm


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 26, 2009)

crazyman, any idea where I could find those?


and grizzly, would that actually work? I've never head of that being done before :?


----------



## Andy (May 26, 2009)

Have you thaught of a junk yard? I'm sure you could find a plug on a vehicle to suit your needs.


----------



## russ010 (May 26, 2009)

you can use the plugs like crazy recommended... but I wouldn't use house hold plugs - too much loss.

You can get a terminal block where you use ring terminals, then when you want to undo the TM, you just screw the caps off. There is less loss with this method than there is when using plugs.

You hook pos to top and neg to the bottom on one side - then on the other side goes the TM - the link below is rated at 50amp and is only $5 and change

https://shop.genuinedealz.com/Items...0tb2&caTitle=50 Amp 2 Position Terminal Block


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 26, 2009)

I found mine at a Hi-Lo place.Not sure where your located.The connector I was refering to is rated at 50 amps.Very easy to work with.I've had mine for about 4 years with no problems out in the weather.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, looks like I have a bit of research to do!


----------



## grizzly (May 26, 2009)

don't know if my idea would work, but don't see why not, those cords are made to handle as much amps as TM would pull, i'm sure the average construction site uses a cord pulling more amps than any TM. that little plug that minn kota sells won't handle as much power as a heavy duty extension cord plug, never seen it done either but just coming up with ideas for you. all these ideas posted sound good, just depends on which way you want to go.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 26, 2009)

seems like an extension cord plug would be the easiest, considering I know right where to find them, and I've hooked them up a million times before... my only concern would be that 6 gauge wire might be too thick for it.

I'd need to get the 2 prong style, because I don't have a ground wire.


----------



## russ010 (May 26, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> seems like an extension cord plug would be the easiest, considering I know right where to find them, and I've hooked them up a million times before... my only concern would be that 6 gauge wire might be too thick for it.
> 
> I'd need to get the 2 prong style, because I don't have a ground wire.



pretty sure it will still work without the ground... the previous owner of my new boat used 12/2 electrical wire to run the trolling motor and had it connected with wire nuts


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 26, 2009)

I've seen it done.

Back in the day before trolling motors had dedicated plugs, people used to wire up a cord plug on the trolling motor and mount an outdoor outlet box near the bow that was wired back to the battery. It worked like a charm.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 26, 2009)

cool, sounds like a quick and easy way to do it


thanks for the heads up! :mrgreen:


----------



## Zum (May 26, 2009)

I see you have your mind made up and it's a good idea.
I have something like this
https://www.winchdepot.com/Winches-Winch-Accessories/Quick-Connect.aspx?t_c=18&t_pl=4574&t_pn=WAR62261&t_pt=5148&t_s=124
I think the wire comes with that one,seems reasonable.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 26, 2009)

zum that seems like a good idea as well, but its a little pricey...

looks like the redneck trolling motor plug FTW


----------



## Macgyver (May 26, 2009)

I use a 30 amp twist lock plug and socket. 

https://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=197488-334-L530R-L&lpage=none

https://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=197484-334-L530P-L&lpage=none


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 26, 2009)

looks like a good idea mac. I'll probably go to HD and find the cheapest and highest quality plug I can. I'll be sure to fill everyone in as to how it works. I had no idea there were simple options.


I do have on other question tho... what type of amperage should I be looking for?


----------



## russ010 (May 26, 2009)

I would get atleast 40amp... 50 would probably be better


----------



## Zum (May 27, 2009)

I looked at them twist lock plugs and sockets and for the amperage I wanted they were way more expensive then the winch plug/socket or I would have probably went that route also.


----------



## sccamper (Jun 3, 2009)

I used heavy duty extension cord replacement ends. Get the kind with a ground but dont hook it to anything. That way power and ground is correct every time you plug it in. I have converted all my 12v acces. to house hold type plugs. Added house hold type outlets in several places through out the boat for easy access with out cords running every where.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 4, 2009)

I ended up just going with a 35 buck TM plug from BPS. That way its professional looking, and I know it will work.


----------



## mogfisher (Jun 10, 2009)

What i'll probably end up doing on my boat is to just put 2 stainless bolts through the decking sticking up about an inch. Have a 4 ga wire from the battery hooked up underneath the decking to the bolts with ring terminals. Put a nut with a washer on the top of the decking just to hold it all in place and then thread a wing nut just like they have on the battery to connect the troller to. Then these same posts could be used to connect the charger to without removing the batt from the boat. Only flaw I can see is if something metal falls on the 2 posts and shorts them out. Maybe i could put them in a small cubby in the rear with a little flip up door with a notch for the wires to come out. Cheap, easy and a good solid connection.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 11, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> seems like an extension cord plug would be the easiest, considering I know right where to find them, and I've hooked them up a million times before... my only concern would be that 6 gauge wire might be too thick for it.
> 
> I'd need to get the 2 prong style, because I don't have a ground wire.



You can buy high amp rated plugs at any hardware store. The larger ones will handle 6 gauge. Don'e worry if it has two, three or four prongs (220/3 phase w/grounf) the unused prongs won't hurt anything - just insure to get a large enough set (male & Female) to handle the 6 gauge wire (probably a 30 or 40 amp size).


----------



## MikeA57 (Jun 16, 2009)

Macgyver said:


> I use a 30 amp twist lock plug and socket.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=197488-334-L530R-L&lpage=none
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=197484-334-L530P-L&lpage=none




I used the same thing on mine and it worked fine. Not sure how I'm gonna do it this time though. 

Mike


----------

